# Adopting hens with Infectious Coryza



## Huckleberry (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a lonely rescue rooster who is positive for infectious coryza. Any healthy hens I get for him will become infected so I would prefer some hens that already have it. They will have a great home and I have all the meds to manage any symptoms. I am located in Georgia. Also posted this in Wanted. If this crosspost is not allowed please let me know and I will delete.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

What does the disease do just wondering kinda curious iv nvr heard of it


----------



## Huckleberry (Jun 29, 2012)

Danielle, here is a pretty informative link on it:

http://www.thepoultrysite.com/diseaseinfo/82/infectious-coryza


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Thts interesting is tht what they test for at fairs?


----------

